# Greeting new employee...



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The challenges don't end in with this job, lol....

I've been invited to greet a new employee over lunch. There will be a lot of people there, but I'm going to make an appearance of some sort. I actually won't be eating with them though since I had already made other lunch plans.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

OK, I actually decided to eat with them. There ended up only being a few people there, and it was a good time. There was minimal anxiety present, but I projected my attention outward and even spoke up quite a lot. A couple times I noticed that I was being looked at by everyone (three people) while I talked, but I reminded myself that being looked at could be a GOOD sign since it might be because what I'm saying is entertaining/interesting. It went well overall. Whew, this has been a pretty successful day so far.


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm glad you decided to stay for lunch!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. I'm glad it was a success. 

Gerard


----------

